# Atomic Pale Ale



## roverfj1200 (13/10/12)

I have searched but have not found a clone recipe. The Web site is in conflict with the label on the bottle,


So anyone got close to this easy drinker.


Cheers


----------



## wyane (17/10/12)

Never aimed at any particular brands via recipe, but am getting some good kit+extract+hops "American" pale ales lately.
This is from the ratebeer.com entry for Atomic Pale Ale:
"Some research suggests the hops are Citra, Ahtanum and Centennial hops - to me they tasted much like the hops in James squires 150 lashes, which I believe are Nelson Sauvin and Amarillo hops"

So ... Get a generic low-IBU kit, like Coopers lager.
US-05 yeast (or the kit yeast if it's worth saving $4.90 over the price of 2 and a half cartons of beer).
Chuck in a kilo of dry malt and 300g dex + 200g maltodextrin, or alternatively, half a box of Brew Enhancer 1 (which is just 60/40% dextrose/maltodextrin).

Use the kit and extract recipe creator spreadsheet-o-matic to calculate your hop additions. Go for an IBU of 30-35ish. Then brew and drink and tweak and brew and drink and tweak and brew and drink and ....


----------



## RobboMC (17/10/12)

Coopers Canadian Pale Ale might be a good kit to start with for this sort of brew.
I'm made some nice US Pale Ales this way with my hop of choice - cascade.

Then as wyane says, chuck in a kg of dme, some brew enhancer and hop the 
sh*t out of it with Centennial, Citra and Amarillo. US pales usually have a big aroma like 150 lashes does.


----------



## Pickaxe (17/9/13)

does 150 lashes have big aroma?


----------



## Not For Horses (17/9/13)

Pickaxe said:


> does 150 lashes have big aroma?


I wouldn't say it has big aroma.


----------



## bmarshall (17/9/13)

I dont think any JS beers are that impressive let alone gage roads. Only half decent gage road was the convict.


----------

